# My first sugar glider.



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

My friend and fellow glider keeper, Sadie very kindly helped out a young lady on another forum by rehoming her abandoned joey and her male glider. The male glider has come to live with me today. Ive not given him a name just yet, I will wait for him to settle in and get to know his personality, but the name Scamp is a possability at this point. He is extremely friendly and trusting, obviously used to human contact. We coaxed him out of Sadies pouch with a little Agave nectar on my finger and popped him in my pouch with a little piece of fleece which I slept with last night :. Later I offered him a yoggie drop to encourage him to look out of the pouch and see his new cage, he loved that., he explored about a quarter of his cage and discovered the secret santa pressie - a lion off Sadie and John - he whirled around inside it , it looked like he was in a washing machine (hmm more name ideas - Ariel, Bold, Whirlpool :), lol, then settled down and has been there ever since.
We are at present unsure whether he is neutered or not. Sadie had a look and thought he might be. Also he does not have the bald spot on his head. His fur is a bit ruffled with lots of partings in it, fingers crossed a good diet will help it improve.
Ive made his first meal of blended raspberries, dandelion greens and mango in varying amounts tonight, totaling 1.7:1 which isnt too bad, with some Science plan cat biscuits.
Here are the first photos, I didnt want to take to many in case I frightened him, mind he did not seem at all bothered by me or the camera.
He will be joine by a female glider in 13 days :lol: - introduced slowly of course.
























Here is his cage, I still need to add a branch - I have loads but Im not sure which trees they have come from so need to check first.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

what a beautiful little face he is stunning.
linda


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Awwwwww he is adorable :no1:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Whaaaaa? You've not posted these on SL? Lol! Seriously, you've done this guy a huge favor taking him on. I'm sure he'll find that cage a little more comfortable than the rotastack he was kept in previously!!!


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww what a cute little guy!
Cant wait til I get mine!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Are they real active?
How big do they get? Fancy Rat size? Smaller?
Nice Glider : victory:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

glidergirl said:


> Whaaaaa? You've not posted these on SL? Lol! Seriously, you've done this guy a huge favor taking him on. I'm sure he'll find that cage a little more comfortable than the rotastack he was kept in previously!!!


 I have, how could I not, lol? Its in the gallery section I think, I wasnt sure where was best to post it.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I found it lol 
Do you know how old he is? Dont see him being the little ones Dad lol!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

snakelover said:


> Are they real active?
> How big do they get? Fancy Rat size? Smaller?
> Nice Glider : victory:


 Hiya
visit Untitled Document for lots of info on gliders, thats where I learned about them. Its a very friendly forum.


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

Glad you finally got your glider angi!


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

very cute


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

hysteria_uk said:


> Glad you finally got your glider angi!


He is gorgeous Dan. Funny little thing is now asleep in the hood of my fleece hoody.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

lovely glider


----------

